# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Looking for a job for purchase representer in China

## kirase optical

hello, everyone,

if who need buy lenses from china, i would like apply for the purchase representative position.

Though, we are an lenses supplier, we still would like be your purchase office in China.

Thanks

----------

